# Christmas Prime Rib



## jfsjazz (Dec 26, 2019)

My first attempt at SV prime rib and it was a hit.  Followed the temp and time advice from the boys at "Sous Vide Everything", 137 degrees for 6 hours.  Then to a 500 degree oven for about 12 minutes. The meat (~5.5lbs, 2 bones) was coated with roasted garlic and a dusting of thyme, rosemary and black pepper.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 26, 2019)

That is one fantastic looking Prime Rib! LIKE!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 26, 2019)

Looks excellent nice job!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 26, 2019)

I wouldn't pass a plate of that up, looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------

